# coral show



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

I just noticed that a few people have been talking about an upcoming coral show, does anyone have information of when and where this is happening or a site that i could visit for more information? 

thanks in advance


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

http://thecoralexpo.com


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

There is also a reefers social party happening Dec 7th at our place.

In case you missed that thread, too!


----------



## Woodnote (Nov 10, 2014)

Do you guys think that someone who is just beginning, doesn't (currently) have a setup and really doesn't know that much about anything would get anything out of this expo? At the very least have a good time and learn something? I think it could be cool, but I might be a little to entry level for this type of thing. Thoughts?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*coral expo*

it would be great for u to go , but be prepared to have bad thoughts of starting a salt tank ...great people great conversations and everyone is very helpful and would love to talk to u .
wont hurt go have a great day .
cheers 
tom


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

IT would be a great idea to attend. You will see the cream of the crop of what is available to put in a tank. You will undoubtably meet some friendly people and have questions answered. Everybody loves to talk about their tank and what they are into. It's a rare event to get a bunch of local salties together in one room, you'll learn more in a couple of conversations in person than weeks of online random reading... 
Be warned though, some of the offerings on display will surely put the bug into you and you'll be bankrupt within a year.


----------



## Woodnote (Nov 10, 2014)

Good to know, I'll be sure to see if I can make it. I'll be the guy walking around wide eyed looking like he's in the wrong building.



tom g said:


> it would be great for u to go , but be prepared to have bad thoughts of starting a salt tank ...great people great conversations and everyone is very helpful and would love to talk to u .
> wont hurt go have a great day .
> cheers
> tom





fesso clown said:


> IT would be a great idea to attend. You will see the cream of the crop of what is available to put in a tank. You will undoubtably meet some friendly people and have questions answered. Everybody loves to talk about their tank and what they are into. It's a rare event to get a bunch of local salties together in one room, you'll learn more in a couple of conversations in person than weeks of online random reading...
> Be warned though, some of the offerings on display will surely put the bug into you and you'll be bankrupt within a year.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Too bad you missed the MAST meeting last night. Even though I am in this addicted salty hobby for over a decade, I still learnt a lot of things from Charles Delbeek's presentation!

It is still not too late to join MAST (mastcanada.org). Next event will be to a member's house in December. He has a huge and very beautiful tank!


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
Unfortunately, I wasn't able to attend last night's meeting. Did anyone record Charles 
Delbeek's presentation?
-


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Yes, Hubert of Reefaquatica did. But I don't know when and where he will post the video.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
Thanks, Albert. I'll watch for it, for sure.
-


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm sure you won't be alone. Don't be shy and introduce yourself to everyone. There are some amazing people on this forum who have helped me out in a huge way. Too many to list and i'm worried ill leave people out. Be prepared to start the tank up as soon as you get home from the show, this hobby is addictive.



Woodnote said:


> Good to know, I'll be sure to see if I can make it. I'll be the guy walking around wide eyed looking like he's in the wrong building.


----------



## Woodnote (Nov 10, 2014)

Hadn't heard of MASTCanada before now, seems interesting. Not sure I'm in to it enough quite yet to pay to join the club but it definitely seems cool. I'll be sure to check out the recording when it's up!

Gotta' say I'm definitely being pulled toward the SW side of the hobby, though I'm sure soon enough I'll find something that'll stop me from going for it. I'm guessing it'll be cost haha.

If I end up going to the expo maybe I'll catch some of ya' there!


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Woodnote said:


> Good to know, I'll be sure to see if I can make it. I'll be the guy walking around wide eyed looking like he's in the wrong building.


haha, that describes most of us reefers


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Woodnote said:


> Hadn't heard of MASTCanada before now, seems interesting. Not sure I'm in to it enough quite yet to pay to join the club but it definitely seems cool. I'll be sure to check out the recording when it's up!
> 
> Gotta' say I'm definitely being pulled toward the SW side of the hobby, though I'm sure soon enough I'll find something that'll stop me from going for it. I'm guessing it'll be cost haha.
> 
> If I end up going to the expo maybe I'll catch some of ya' there!


You will not regret joining MAST, you will leant a lot and in this hobby we keeping learning everyday. MAST has been around for many years and it is well organized club.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Woodnote said:


> Do you guys think that someone who is just beginning, doesn't (currently) have a setup and really doesn't know that much about anything would get anything out of this expo? At the very least have a good time and learn something? I think it could be cool, but I might be a little to entry level for this type of thing. Thoughts?


actually, this is the perfect opportunity for you to see what you like and get an idea of what it takes to make that coral thrive. this way you can start off on the right foot and start gearing your equipment purchases to what you want to keep. Many of us have bought equipment thinking it was 'good enough' only to find out it wasn't suited to what we really wanted to do.

also an opportunity to perhaps get some hot leads on members who are selling equipment et al. because they are up sizing their setups.


----------



## Woodnote (Nov 10, 2014)

loonie said:


> You will not regret joining MAST, you will leant a lot and in this hobby we keeping learning everyday. MAST has been around for many years and it is well organized club.


I'll definitely look more in to it, perhaps one day I'll join up.



fury165 said:


> actually, this is the perfect opportunity for you to see what you like and get an idea of what it takes to make that coral thrive. this way you can start off on the right foot and start gearing your equipment purchases to what you want to keep. Many of us have bought equipment thinking it was 'good enough' only to find out it wasn't suited to what we really wanted to do.
> 
> also an opportunity to perhaps get some hot leads on members who are selling equipment et al. because they are up sizing their setups.


Definitely true. I'm starting realize how helpful, awesome and even important networking is within this hobby. Love it. I think it could be a great learning experience, and having that insight will definitely be a bonus. Thanks!


----------

